# help! 10 hours left in a 16 hour shift!



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Please feel free to grace this thread with any random whatever. I'm here all night!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Figured this would cheer you up.

View attachment 10796


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Stop taking pictures of my house, pervert!!


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

Was wondering how chocolate chip cookies are made!


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

This is the box they come in!!


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Figured this would cheer you up.
> 
> View attachment 10796


It does indeed! Cute dog too.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

True story!


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

kevincali said:


> This is the box they come in!!
> 
> View attachment 10798


It's messed up, I bought my American flag from the PX, and found the same thing. Brix were... well you know. Almost didn't put it up, but a Chinese made American flag is better than no American flag.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

Jakthesoldier said:


> It's messed up, I bought my American flag from the PX, and found the same thing. Brix were... well you know. Almost didn't put it up, but a Chinese made American flag is better than no American flag.


That's my conundrum. I have a rather tattered American made American flag hanging up. I have not found an American made replacement yet (locally).

For now, I hand wash, hang dry and scotch gaurd lightly. Been hanging faithfully for 5 years almost.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

I guess this is how rainbows are made? Makes sense. Light refracting through water vapor could not possibly work!!!


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

kevincali said:


> That's my conundrum. I have a rather tattered American made American flag hanging up. I have not found an American made replacement yet (locally).
> 
> For now, I hand wash, hang dry and scotch gaurd lightly. Been hanging faithfully for 5 years almost.


Technically entirely improper treatment of a flag. Like massive flag code violation status.

Walmart, Target, Lowe's, Home Depot, etc. Usually have them. Look for the ones that are inexplicably more expensive.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

Jakthesoldier said:


> Technically entirely improper treatment of a flag. Like massive flag code violation status.
> 
> Walmart, Target, Lowe's, Home Depot, etc. Usually have them. Look for the ones that are inexplicably more expensive.


It isn't like falling apart tattered, just thin. The only place I can hang it on my house is under a tree where birds hang out, so it gets dirty. So I wash it.

I didn't know I was doing anything wrong  . I thought that by keeping it clean, was honoring it.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Hope you are enjoying work. I know I'm enjoying what I'm doing.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

kevincali said:


> It isn't like falling apart tattered, just thin. The only place I can hang it on my house is under a tree where birds hang out, so it gets dirty. So I wash it.
> 
> I didn't know I was doing anything wrong  . I thought that by keeping it clean, was honoring it.


I call this good initiative, bad execution. 
You don't wash the flag. Ever.
It shouldn't get dirty, because it shouldn't touch anything but the flag pole, your hands, and it's proper storage location.
If a flag does get dirty, or worn, it should be disposed of properly.
Since you didn't know you shouldn't wash it, I'll assume you don't know how to dispose of it properly either, and, since proper disposal entails burning (lots of other steps don't go burning your flag) which may piss off your neighbors (who likely also don't know how to properly dispose of a flag) I would suggest googling your local flag disposal center to ensure your flag receives it's proper retirement.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Jakthesoldier said:


> I call this good initiative, bad execution.
> You don't wash the flag. Ever.
> It shouldn't get dirty, because it shouldn't touch anything but the flag pole, your hands, and it's proper storage location.
> If a flag does get dirty, or worn, it should be disposed of properly.
> Since you didn't know you shouldn't wash it, I'll assume you don't know how to dispose of it properly either, and, since proper disposal entails burning (lots of other steps don't go burning your flag) which may piss off your neighbors (who likely also don't know how to properly dispose of a flag) I would suggest googling your local flag disposal center to ensure your flag receives it's proper retirement.


You can also usually give them to a Boys Scout troop who know the procedure and will dispose of it properly. They use it as a chance to show the newer scouts how to properly dispose of them.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I would like to know what type of job requires you to work 16 hours? I thought fed law says 12 max. I'd love to get some OT like that.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

I doubt the fed says 12 max as the military routinely works 24 hours straight, and legally is only required to permit 4 non consecutive hours of sleep per day, when not on a 24 hour duty.

I don't work like most people, as an employee. I am hired as a contractor. I get paid straight pay, and am responsible for my own taxes. No overtime. This is my second 16 hour shift this week. That's the awesome part of working security.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Regarding USA flag disposal, there are many thoughts on this. Repair and Disposal of Worn Flags


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

1skrewsloose said:


> Regarding USA flag disposal, there are many thoughts on this. Repair and Disposal of Worn Flags


I go by the flag code. It's abolishment is, to me unconstitutional. It was abolished for "violating" the first ammendment, but burning or disrespecting the national flag is not Speech.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Jakthesoldier said:


> I doubt the fed says 12 max as the military routinely works 24 hours straight, and legally is only required to permit 4 non consecutive hours of sleep per day, when not on a 24 hour duty.
> 
> I don't work like most people, as an employee. I am hired as a contractor. I get paid straight pay, and am responsible for my own taxes. No overtime. This is my second 16 hour shift this week. That's the awesome part of working security.


You can doubt the labor laws till the cows come home, its fact, an employer can not require you to work more than 12 hours a day! I'm sure exceptions are made for mil personnel. If I'm wrong, show me! Not trying to be a axxhole, just want to know.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

To each, his own.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Jakthesoldier said:


> I doubt the fed says 12 max as the military routinely works 24 hours straight, and legally is only required to permit 4 non consecutive hours of sleep per day, when not on a 24 hour duty.
> 
> I don't work like most people, as an employee. I am hired as a contractor. I get paid straight pay, and am responsible for my own taxes. No overtime. This is my second 16 hour shift this week. That's the awesome part of working security.


16 hour shifts, no OT pay, Yea, you got it goin on!! smart dude!!!


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Maybe it has to do with my shift occurring across multiple days, and the fact, again, that I am a contractor.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Just something to keep you going through the nite! No personal offense intended. Peace.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Jakthesoldier said:


> Maybe it has to do with my shift occurring across multiple days, and the fact, again, that I am a contractor.


I feel your pain, had to work 10 months on 3rd , about killed me, to old for that crap!!!

Humans were not created to work when its was dark.jmo


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Yea, I'm the opposite, not sure why but I sleep best during the day.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

1skrewsloose said:


> Just something to keep you going through the nite! No personal offense intended. Peace.


None taken. Rereading that, the tone was probably not, on paper, what it was in my head.

My response I mean, not your post.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Funny thing, Told a guy at work, why when I should be sleeping, I'm awake. When at work, feel like I could fall asleep in a heart beat! Not sure how my body clock got so mesed up!!


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Jakthesoldier said:


> Yea, I'm the opposite, not sure why but I sleep best during the day.


 qu
Yea, I like calm hours after folks have gone off to work too!


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

1skrewsloose said:


> 16 hour shifts, no OT pay, Yea, you got it goin on!! smart dude!!!


It's not ideal, but I get as many hours as I want. That makes it better for me than a job that pays overtime, but caps my hours. Though not as good as a salary job, of course, but I like working.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

When I was a correction officer in Michigan it was a brand new prison. For the first six months I was working around 80 hour weeks. After that it got better and was working 50-70 hour weeks. After the first year of being open I was working 40 hour weeks. It sucked.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

We work 12 hour shifts at my job. But many times somebody will call in and they ask for a 16 hour shift. But they can't make you do it. Jak, do you get overtime after you have worked 40 hours in a week? Not sure how it is for contractors but law says everyone else gets time and a half after 40.


----------



## hardcore (Jan 13, 2013)

retired firefighter here. our shift was a straight 24 hours on...24 hrs off...24 hrs on...24 hrs off.. 24 hours on, then 4 days off. it made for a 53 hour work week if broken up that way. i loved the shift. we were allowed to sleep at night, and a nap during the day, pending no calls. most guys, including myself worked extra jobs on days off.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Just wondering if you wondered about the wonderful things that wander by while wondering if wondering is wondering and not just killing time. Why I think of things that I don't even remember and then wonder what had me so focused that I don't even recall what it was that had me there in the first place. So then I wonder. And I wondered if wondering is a wonderful wonder who's wondering fill holes in our hearts. Because after all that I fell wonderful and wonder really, why?


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

GTGallop said:


>


I have no words...


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

But you have to admit... It will be rolling around in your head for a while.


----------

